# Anyone know of a private dog park in LA?



## ALynott (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi there,

We've had our boy just over a month now (he's approx 11 months old, a rescue) and I've been wanting to take him to an off leash dog park BUT I've heard so many horror stories about dog parks on here that I think a private dog park, where he could socialize with other friendly (preferably large) dogs, might be a better option. 

Rufus meets other dogs of all sizes everyday during our walks and gets on with everything from Chihuahuas to Burnese Mountain Dogs and has never shown aggression, but despite this I would worry about him off leash in a dog park with small dogs because he's big and bouncy and might play too rough for them.

So, back to my original question - does anyone know of a private dog park in Los Angeles? (We're in West Hollywood). 

I didn't know they even existed before I heard about them on this forum, but they sound like such a great idea. I just really want him to be able to run around off leash somewhere safe, as we don't have a yard.

Thanks to anyone who can help or has any alternative ideas!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know of a _private_ dog park, but you are close to some great public ones: Runyon Canyon (fabulous place), and you are driving distance to the Long Beach Dog Beach (another fabulous place).

For private options, I know a day care/boarding place I _totally _trust (I used them for many years before I moved): I Dig My Dog in Pasadena. I Dig My Dog: Cage Free Dog Boarding, Pasadena, CA

It's owned by a trainer, and she hires good people with training and/or dog behavior backgrounds to supervise play care. They assess carefully before accepting dogs into their day care or boarding program, and they group by play style/personality, so the rough-and-tumble youngsters don't annoy the old dudes who want to soak up the sun and relax, and they are _great _about helping to gently, slowly rehabilitate shy dogs and bring them out of their shell and gain trust. 

They have an in-ground, bone-shape, beach entry pool for the water-loving dogs. They monitor paws for rawness, and don't let dogs run themselves _too_ ragged (there's a nap time in between play session). It's next door to a decent vet, and you pre-authorize them to take your dog there if they think it's necessary--and they will if any concerns arise. They are super-duper pro-active while the dogs are in their care.

I used I Dig My Dog with my GSDs for a lot of years, until I moved away from So Cal. I think they may even still have pictures of my dogs up in their gallery on their website--my crew spent a lot of time there, since we boarded there when we traveled. My dogs loved it. I think one of mine would have happily moved in there permanently if I'd let him. The vibe is sort of like Disneyland for dog--way, way fun, especially around the pool area.


----------



## ALynott (Mar 3, 2013)

I love Runyon too! I same the same concerns letting him off the leash there as I do with dog parks though, although it's less concentrated. 

I Dig My Dog looks amazing - I love that they have a pool. It's a bit far away to take him for half a day of play but it's a great option for when we go on holiday - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Just be sure you do the temperament assessment well before your holiday trip--they do reject dogs, and people who wait to do the assessment until the eve of their departure can end up in a pickle.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

We dont go to dog parks much at all, but we do go to the Long Beach , (Rosies dog beach) alot and we dont have any problems with dogs there (knock on wood). Most of the owners watch their dogs and dont let things get out of hand.

Check out Arts District Dog park, they say its a private one run by volunteers, but Ive never been there its too far for me


----------



## ALynott (Mar 3, 2013)

Magwart said:


> I don't know of a _private_ dog park, but you are close to some great public ones: Runyon Canyon (fabulous place), and you are driving distance to the Long Beach Dog Beach (another fabulous place).


I bit the bullet and took him off leash up Runyon yesterday and he was amazing! Came every time we called, sniffed the little dogs but no chasing when they ran off, etc. We walked the whole way around with a toy poodle and they had a great time together. Obviously I'll always keep a strict eye on him, but am much more relaxed now this first time is over 




Msmaria said:


> We dont go to dog parks much at all, but we do go to the Long Beach , (Rosies dog beach) alot and we dont have any problems with dogs there (knock on wood). Most of the owners watch their dogs and dont let things get out of hand.
> 
> Check out Arts District Dog park, they say its a private one run by volunteers, but Ive never been there its too far for me


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

The arts district park is very small, it can be very crowded or completely empty depending on time of day. I used to live near there and go frequently out of necessity, but I wouldn't necessarily go out of my way to go there. Nowadays I go to the Laurel Canyon park which is huge and if you avoid peak hours (after work is the worst/most crowded time) it's easy to go off to a corner by yourself. I sometimes go in the mornings before 7:30 and there's usually only 2 or 3 dogs there.

Another option is the Zoom Room, they have an indoor play area that you can rent and have private playtime.


----------

